# ماذا تاكل للذاكره ايام الامتحانات؟



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2009)

_*ماذا تاكل للذاكره ايام الامتحانات؟*

هناك عدد من الأطعمة التي يجب الحرص على تناولها لتنشيط الذاكرةمثل: تناول اقراص الخميرة التي يمكن إذابة ملعقة منها في كوب ماء صباحًا، ومثلها في المساء، لأنها تحتوي على فيتامين ب اللازم لعمل المخ ، كما ينصح أيضًا بتناول الأطعمة الغنية بالفسفور كالأسماك والجمبري والحيوانات البحرية، وكذلك تناول الألبان ومنتجاتها لأنها غنية بالكالسيوم اللازم لصحة الأعصاب، أما أثناء المذاكرة فيستطيع الطالب أن يتناول الفاكهة الطازجة والخضراوات كالخس والجزر لاحتوائها على الفيتامينات المفيدة لخلايا المخ، إلى جانب الاهتمام بتناول السكر الطازج كالعسل الأبيض أو الأسود لأن المخ يحتاج في عمله إلى السكريات الطازجة وليست المخزنة في الجسم، بشرط أن يبعد عن الحلويات الشرقية كالبسبوسة والكنافة وغيرها لاحتوائها على نسبة كبيرة من الدهون، أما بالنسبة للمشروبات فلا مانع من تناول فنجان أو اثنين من الشاي طيلة النهار، أما الينسون فيجب عدم تناوله مع بداية فترة المذاكرة لأنه يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالاسترخاء؛ ولهذا ينصح بتناوله فقط قبل النوم، والعكس مع الشاي أو القهوة وبالنسبة للطلاب الذين يستمرون في الاستذكار لفترات طويلة عليهم أن يدركوا أن لمراكز الذاكرة في المخ قدرات معينة، بعدها يقل التركيز ويقل الفهم والتذكر؛ ولهذا يجب التوقف لمدة عشر دقائق كل ساعة أو ساعة ونصف للاسترخاء والخروج إلى مكان مفتوح به هواء متجدد كشرفة المنزل مثلاً أو يستمع إلى موسيقى هادئة، لكن لا يتحدث خلالها أو يشاهد التلفزيون حتى تستعيد مراكز المخ نشاطها، وأن يبتعد أثناء المذاكرة عن مصادر الضوضاء، وعن التفكير في شيء آخر غير المذاكرة؛ لأن هذا يقلل التركيز ويعرض ما تم استذكاره للنسيان بعد فترة قصيرة، كما لا يجب أن يذاكر وهو متعب جسميًّا أو إذا كان جائعًا، وكذلك إذا تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعام لأن الدم يكون وقتها متجمعًا حول الأمعاء للانتهاء من عملية امتصاص الطعام، ولا يصل إلى المخ الكمية الكافية من الدم لكي يعمل بالكفاءة المطلوبة، ولهذا يشعر من تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعام - خاصة الدسم - بالكسل والوَخَم لأن مُخَّه غير مستعد للعمل؛ ولهذا لا يجب البدء في المذاكرة قبل مرور ساعة بعد تناول الطعام، وينصح أيام المذاكرة والامتحانات عدم تناول كميات كبيرة من الطعام، كما يفضل أن يبتعد عن الأكل المليء بالدهون حتى لا يستغرق وقتًا طويلاً في الهضم.
.
وماذا عن الأدوية التي يُرَوَّج لها قبل موسم الامتحانات على أنها لتقوية الذاكرة ؟نقول ان معظم المواد الفعالة بهذه الأدوية يفرزها الجسم بتركيزات مناسبة، وعندما يتناول الطالب هذه الأدوية يجعل الجسم يعمل بصورة أكبر، لكن خلايا الذاكرة لها قدرة على العمل وإذا أجبرناها على العمل بمعدل أكبر، فسوف يحدث ذلك في البداية لفترة قصيرة، لكن ما تلبث أن تحدث النتيجة العكسية تمامًا مثلما تَجْبُر إنسانًا على العمل وهو متعب، صحيح أنه سيعمل لكنه في النهاية سيقع من شدة التعب، فهذه الأدوية مخصصة في الأصل للحالات المرضية وليست للجميع.
--------------------_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2009)

*  
13 مشاهده 
ومفيش ولا رد
هو الموضوع وحش اوي كده
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا عياد 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



_*ربنا يباركك كوكومان
علي تشجيعك الجميل
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك ياعياد
موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياعياد
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



_*والاجمل من الموضوع
مرورك اللي نوره
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

معظم المواد الفعالة بهذه الأدوية يفرزها الجسم بتركيزات مناسبة، وعندما يتناول الطالب هذه الأدوية يجعل الجسم يعمل بصورة أكبر، لكن خلايا الذاكرة لها قدرة على العمل وإذا أجبرناها على العمل بمعدل أكبر، فسوف يحدث ذلك في البداية لفترة قصيرة​
الادويه دى غلط كبير مش هتفيد بالعكس هتضر زى الناس الى بتاخد برشام يسهرها ويخليها ماتنامش حصلت مع واحده وفضلت سهرانه كتير ونامت فى الامتحان ههههههههههههههههه
فبالرغم من كل مزاكرتها بس منفعتهاش لانها نامت فى الوقت المهم​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا يا عياد 
معلومات جميلة و  مفيدة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2009)

*طب ممكن اكل الحاجات دى ومزاكرش ؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه*



> عليهم أن يدركوا أن لمراكز الذاكرة في المخ قدرات معينة، بعدها يقل التركيز ويقل الفهم والتذكر؛ ولهذا يجب التوقف لمدة عشر دقائق كل ساعة أو ساعة ونصف للاسترخاء



*من الناحية دى متقلقش خالص انا كل ربع ساعة بزهىء وبريح ساعتين هههههه
الادوية ايون فى الحالات المرضية عشن نسبة افراز الجسم للمواد دى بتبقى اقل فالادوية بتخليها معتدلة لكن لينا لا 
يا لهوى اول ما بشرب قهوة بنام عدل مش عارفة باين الغلط فيا انا ههههههههههه

و ميرسى اوى عالموضوع جه فى وقته
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> معظم المواد الفعالة بهذه الأدوية يفرزها الجسم بتركيزات مناسبة، وعندما يتناول الطالب هذه الأدوية يجعل الجسم يعمل بصورة أكبر، لكن خلايا الذاكرة لها قدرة على العمل وإذا أجبرناها على العمل بمعدل أكبر، فسوف يحدث ذلك في البداية لفترة قصيرة​
> الادويه دى غلط كبير مش هتفيد بالعكس هتضر زى الناس الى بتاخد برشام يسهرها ويخليها ماتنامش حصلت مع واحده وفضلت سهرانه كتير ونامت فى الامتحان ههههههههههههههههه
> فبالرغم من كل مزاكرتها بس منفعتهاش لانها نامت فى الوقت المهم​



_*فعلا ضررها اكبر بكتر من نفعها
ربنا يبعد عننا الحاجات دي
بالنسبه ليا انا مفيش اكتر من الشاي
ميرسي كوكي علي مرورك
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا يا عياد
> معلومات جميلة و  مفيدة
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



_*Thank yOoOoOoOoou*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ممكن اكل الحاجات دى ومزاكرش ؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*
 ميرسي يا جميل علي التعليق الرائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## +pepo+ (22 مايو 2009)

دانا على كده اروح اموت هههههههههه
اكلت انهرد حمام وكابس على نفسى وبعديه شربت مج قهوه كبير علشان الفناجين والكبيات الصغيره و الكبيات حتى الكبيره مش بناسر فيه خالص والامتحان بكره يلهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى ياباشا موضوع حكايا بس انا النهرده مش حكايا خالص ههههههههههههههههه
شكلى هنام في الجنه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> دانا على كده اروح اموت هههههههههه
> اكلت انهرد حمام وكابس على نفسى وبعديه شربت مج قهوه كبير علشان الفناجين والكبيات الصغيره و الكبيات حتى الكبيره مش بناسر فيه خالص والامتحان بكره يلهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى ياباشا موضوع حكايا بس انا النهرده مش حكايا خالص ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلى هنام في الجنه ههههههههههههههه



_*لا مش تخافي ربنا معاكي
مش هتنامي
لان الامتحان بيكون مقلق ويطير النوم من العين
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكي*_​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



_*ميرسي كتير علي مرورك اللي نورني
ربنا يريح بالك ويفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا عياد

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا عياد
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*ميرسي كليمو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



_*رائع ايه ده كلام في الهوا 

انتي بتصدقي

انا لسه ضارب واحد فول منسيني اسمي 

ومش فاكر الماده اللي جايه ايه

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي بونبونايه 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*ميرسي كتير ليكي
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## sara A (25 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا وجاى فى وقته*
*ميرسى كتير ayad_007*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وجاى فى وقته*
> *ميرسى كتير ayad_007*
> *ربنا يباركك*



_*ميرسي ساره علي التعليق الجميل
ربنايفرح قلبك*_​


----------

